# Créer des tableaux dans numbers



## Deleted member 155345 (31 Mai 2010)

bonsoir,
j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas comment faire pour créer des tableaux supplémentaires dans numbers.
A part faire un copier/coller d'un tableau déjà existant je vois pas.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## figaro (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème. 

Je te préviens si je trouve comment faire.

Édit : voici la solution  : http://help.apple.com/iwork/mobile/interface/#tan727163ed


----------



## xsteban (31 Mai 2010)

J'aimerais bien savoir comment incrémenter la valeur de cellules de 1 à 100 ?

Sur Office, on écrit 1 dans une case puis on tire un coin de la case tout en maintenant ctrl enfoncé, et ca incrémente..

sur le coup il m'a gonflé mon tableau de 600+ cases, j'lai fait en Excel :hein:
et il y a pas beaucoup de fonctions dans numbers  (j'ose même pas l'importer ^^)


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (1 Juin 2010)

Ah oui merci
L'icone dans la barre doutil je pensais que c'était juste pour insérer des images. EN fait j'avais pas vu les autres onglet en plus de multimedia : tableaux, grapique,figures.
C'est tout de suite mieux


----------



## patrocle25 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, je sais que je répond presque un ans après, et que vous avez surement trouver la solution depuis, mais hier je buttais sur le même problème que vous, et je n'ai pas trouver de réponse. Ce matin en bidouillant un peut j'ai trouver la solution. 

Vous taper votre premiere cellule A1 (par ex) et indiquer la date d'aujourd'hui.
Dans la cellule A2, tapez =A1+1, puis valider par le bouton vert. Tapez une fois sur la cellule A1, normalement le contour devient bleu avec un rond bleu sur l'extremité haut gauche et bas droite. Faites en sortes de selectionner les 2 cellules (A1 et A2), puis taper une fois sur la selection. une barre noire s'affiche, cliquez sur remplissage. Le contour devient jaune, vous n'avez plus qu'à tirez, comme si vous le faisiez sur excel ou calc.

Bonne journée

Patrocle25


----------

